# rear coil springs



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

Does anyone know if these spring would fit a GTO they look simular


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Well I will experiment with these springs and see how they fit our GTO I got my Fingers cross.-----Danfigg


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think you can just look at springs and say hey, they look the same so they work. They all have different spring rates, ect.. It isn't a simple yes or no. They may fit, but they may also not have a proper spring rate or even be strong enough to handle the weight, ect...


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If your going to put springs on, put gto springs on, not something you dont know what it is.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Springs should be rated to the car they are in.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Well first of all, the car will not know or care what spring is in it. There are three types of coil springs. double open end, open end- pigtail end, and double pigtail ends like our GTO. These springs are out of a car that weight's in at 4020 pounds with a with a weight distribution of 50f/50r 2010 pounds front and rear. Our GTO weight 3750 W/D 54f/46r 2025 pounds front 1725 rear. These springs are 10 inches tall extended like our GTO springs and look like they will be able to handle the rear weight of our GTO with not problems and no sag not by the picture but buy the info that I got from the vehicle they came out of and the seller of the springs. For 38 dollars shipped I couldnt resist. If they work I will share the info. If they dont I will resell them. I have a hook at FED EX for shipping no big deal. You dont have to spend hundreds of dollars to make your car ride good.-------Danfigg


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

danfigg said:


> Well first of all, the car will not know or care what spring is in it. There are three types of coil springs. double open end, open end- pigtail end, and double pigtail ends like our GTO. These springs are out of a car that weight's in at 4020 pounds with a with a weight distribution of 50f/50r 2010 pounds front and rear. Our GTO weight 3750 W/D 54f/46r 2025 pounds front 1725 rear. These springs are 10 inches tall extended like our GTO springs and look like they will be able to handle the rear weight of our GTO with not problems and no sag not by the picture but buy the info that I got from the vehicle they came out of and the sell of the springs. For 38 dollars shipped I couldnt resist. If they work I will share the info. If they dont I will resell them. I have a hook at FED EX for shipping no big deal. You dont have to spend hundreds of dollars to make your car ride good.-------Danfigg


Enjoy wrecking your car, or best case it driving like crap. There is more too it then just weight and length.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You had to buy the info?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

danfigg said:


> Well first of all, the car will not know or care what spring is in it. There are three types of coil springs. double open end, open end- pigtail end, and double pigtail ends like our GTO. These springs are out of a car that weight's in at 4020 pounds with a with a weight distribution of 50f/50r 2010 pounds front and rear. Our GTO weight 3750 W/D 54f/46r 2025 pounds front 1725 rear. These springs are 10 inches tall extended like our GTO springs and look like they will be able to handle the rear weight of our GTO with not problems and no sag not by the picture but buy the info that I got from the vehicle they came out of and the seller of the springs. For 38 dollars shipped I couldnt resist. If they work I will share the info. If they dont I will resell them. I have a hook at FED EX for shipping no big deal. You dont have to spend hundreds of dollars to make your car ride good.-------Danfigg


True, your car won't know what springs are on them. Your tires might. If the springs fit make sure your ride height is correct and the car maintains proper rear alignment or the money you saved on a set of springs may go towards new tires.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would also use extreme caution when high speed cornering to until you know for sure how the springs are going to react.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

- A hard head makes a soft ass.
- Pay alittle now or a whole lot later.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Well I have read where GTO coil springs were used in other GM cars. Are GTO springs magic springs that work in other cars with no problems but springs from other cars wont work in our GTO's. Do you guys actually work on your own cars or do you have other people work on it for you. If these springs im trying hasnt killed any one or hasnt caused people to crash there vehicle with these springs, than I dont see them causing a GTO to crash or go off the road. Coil springs have been swapped out of numerous cars and placed in other cars with no problems. I will share the news with you all as to if they work or they dont work, simple. These springs have the same height extended which is 10 inches and will compress, that is installed with the vehicles weight on them, to what I hope is about 8 inches unless the spring rate is to strong. So worst case scenario is the car will sit to high. Even if this does happen you shouldnt crash your car unless you dont know how to drive. A soft ass compliments a mushy brain if some folks are afraid to use there Brain and come up with viable solutions to thing. Have faith be safe. I will be putting them on in the beginning of March as I leave for VACA on 2-11-10 to sunny Florida------------Danfig


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

danfigg said:


> Well I have read where GTO coil springs were used in other GM cars.


Please post links to this info.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

danfigg said:


> These springs are out of a car that weight's in at 4020 pounds with a with a weight distribution of 50f/50r 2010 pounds front and rear.


So what car did they come out of then? Im curious as to what car's that heavy with that perfect 50/50 ratio?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

danfigg said:


> Well I have read where GTO coil springs were used in other GM cars. Are GTO springs magic springs that work in other cars with no problems but springs from other cars wont work in our GTO's. Do you guys actually work on your own cars or do you have other people work on it for you. If these springs im trying hasnt killed any one or hasnt caused people to crash there vehicle with these springs, than I dont see them causing a GTO to crash or go off the road. Coil springs have been swapped out of numerous cars and placed in other cars with no problems. I will share the news with you all as to if they work or they dont work, simple. These springs have the same height extended which is 10 inches and will compress, that is installed with the vehicles weight on them, to what I hope is about 8 inches unless the spring rate is to strong. So worst case scenario is the car will sit to high. Even if this does happen you shouldnt crash your car unless you dont know how to drive. A soft ass compliments a mushy brain if some folks are afraid to use there Brain and come up with viable solutions to thing. Have faith be safe. I will be putting them on in the beginning of March as I leave for VACA on 2-11-10 to sunny Florida------------Danfig


The point is what we are saying why not buy the proper springs for your car why get some unknown ebay springs and throw in there. If you can't afford springs save up for some they are not that expensive. Why buy a nice car and buy unknown springs to put under it? GTO springs may have been used in other GM cars like other Holdens, Cadilac Catera/Opel Omega. People on the forum is looking out for you if you don't appriciate the advice then don't ask questions.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

My question is, should we continue posting information that could potentially become a safety hazard? I'm not sure publishing information that no one has hard evidence this setup will not harm the car, or more importantly, the driver, is a wise move. Many people read these threads and I would hate to see someone try a non conventional setup and get seriously hurt. If a person wants to experiment with their own car, that's their own business. But, I'm not sure we should continue posting this information, good, bad or otherwise. Just my .02...............


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Got my coil springs in today and holy crap are they beefy. I cant wait to put them in when i get back from vacation. If the Moderator wish to banish this post then by all means this is your site edit as you wish. As for the make of the vehicle these coil spring are out of. The company that made them did not skimp like GM did that is all im gonna say on that note.---------Danfigg


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

68greengoat said:


> My question is, should we continue posting information that could potentially become a safety hazard? I'm not sure publishing information that no one has hard evidence this setup will not harm the car, or more importantly, the driver, is a wise move. Many people read these threads and I would hate to see someone try a non conventional setup and get seriously hurt. If a person wants to experiment with their own car, that's their own business. But, I'm not sure we should continue posting this information, good, bad or otherwise. Just my .02...............


Actully its a good idea to post information like this and have feedback like we had in this thread. Thats how people learn and get important info, to minimize the likelyhood of people doing the samething and getting repettive post.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I say let this thread continue on. Danfigg has said that he will post results, good or bad, once he has them installed. Hopefully nothing too bad will happen preventing him to share his experience.

To a point I do agree with danfigg. But on the other hand, what others are saying is if you buy a spring that is "GTO" specific then you will feel more confident knowing that the springs will fit properly and/or perform in a safe manner. Now the reason I do agree with him is because I have "0" drop springs that are the same height as the stock rear springs but have a higher spring rate to prevent sagging which is no different than the set up he's going with except his aren't "GTO" specific springs. I ordered the springs because they were listed as "GTO" springs not because of what the spring rate was. If danfigg has done the research on the springs/spring rates then I think he knows more about his springs than most of us because most site that sell Eibach, Pedder's, etc. never disclose the spring rates as it may be proprietary information but they will post spring height which doesn't translate to a predetermined spring rate.

Here's an example of a site that sells springs for the GTO. Tell me if you see the spring rates listed because I didn't see any;
Gravana - Featured Products 

So honestly, how many of you know for sure what spring rates you are running instead of just knowing that the springs will fit on a GTO?

*dafigg:* Don't take constructive critism too personal. From what I see, members are more concerned for your safety than anything.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GM4life said:


> Actully its a good idea to post information like this and have feedback like we had in this thread. Thats how people learn and get important info, to minimize the likelyhood of people doing the samething and getting repettive post.





6QTS11OZ said:


> I say let this thread continue on. Danfigg has said that he will post results, good or bad, once he has them installed. Hopefully nothing too bad will happen preventing him to share his experience.
> 
> *dafigg:* Don't take constructive critism too personal. From what I see, members are more concerned for your safety than anything.


Before you guys posted I had decided to let this thread continue. Basically, I wanted to convey the idea that it's not a good practice to use parts not GTO specific. What we don't want is someone going down the road on their lid because they "thought" a suspension modification would work. Dafigg seems to have done his research, the next guy may not. Even tho there is alot of people with tremendous knowledge on this forum, modifications on the geometry of their car is probably not a strong area for most. I know I definitely fall into that category. *Safety First! *


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I have no problem with critism or opinions. Where that all came from I dont know. My post are simple. Im trying these springs and I will keep every one posted. The only problem here is some people think that there opinion is 100%right. The only thing that is true here is they are merely guessing. The only one who will have an answer here is me. Im not hiding info I will share all I have with every one. I havent mention the make of the vehicle because of the possibility that they dont work. I dont want some one down the road mentioning Oh yeah some one used springs out of something else and giving someone an idea of something that we already figured wouldnt work. Im not trying to take money away from vendors im sure they make tons of coin. Dont worry tax time is coming and the first 1500.00 is going into the rear, axles, stubs, bushings etc so I will be making my purchases soon. My car has some wicked wheel hop and I will take car of that and the saggy rear by spring so I can be at Island Dragway in New Jersey by May-----danfigg


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

danfigg said:


> As for the make of the vehicle these coil spring are out of. The company that made them did not skimp like GM did that is all im gonna say on that note.---------Danfigg


So your not going to tell us what vehicle they re out of? Or do you not even know?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

YOU RECEIVED INFO ABOUT THE CAR THEY CAME OUT OF!!!!!! you purchased used springs.!!!!!!!/ You stated that you car has wicked wheel hop. If these springs are too stiff, your wheel hop will get worse. Just get suspension components that are designed for your car. How do you know these used springs will be better then what you already have. Play around and use the wrong stuff for the rear and the front will also be effected,

Good luck


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

Im actually looking forward for some further info on this install. Got pedders Drag rears myself, but wouldn't look past 38 dollar anything for the car. Lets see how this turns out.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> YOU RECEIVED INFO ABOUT THE CAR THEY CAME OUT OF!!!!!! you purchased used springs.!!!!!!!/ You stated that you car has wicked wheel hop. *If these springs are too stiff, your wheel hop will get worse. * Just get suspension components that are designed for your car. How do you know these used springs will be better then what you already have. Play around and use the wrong stuff for the rear and the front will also be effected,
> 
> Good luck


I think you have that backwards.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Coil Springs - Pedders Suspension Coil Springs - Pedders Suspension



PeddersUSA said:


> *Pedders Suspension Coil Springs*
> The primary function of springs, whether they be Leaf, Coil or Torsion Bars, is to absorb the shocks that are created when driving across irregular road surfaces and to maintain the tyres’ contact with the road.
> 
> *The spring rate, or stiffness, must be matched to the weight of the vehicle resting on it and the weight of the other suspension components and the wheel. Spring rate also controls roll stiffness, or body roll. By reducing the amount of body roll, we reduce the amount of wheel camber change. Large camber change can drastically reduce the tyre’s contact with the road surface, severely limiting the handling potential during cornering.
> ...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

^^Uhh huh. Looks to me that everyones opinion was right. I can match up almost everyones post/advice to a sentence in that single post above.

Now you still have some tension in your post like everyone is out to get you. Like I said everyone is looking out for your safety and possably someone else safety also. Yeah its your car and money, but take advice and run with it. Because most of use has been turing bolts for along time.


For spring rates, not many people know what to do with those numbers anyway. Its just like listing cam specs, not many people know what they are. Just give me the lopy one and I'll like that! My whole car world life I've never heard anyone blab out spring rates just "I want to lower my car two inches or I want to stiffn' it up. Companies do all the R&D for that specific car. Companies don't randomly pick springs like in a shoe store, like off the shelf saying that will fit and sell it to you.

http://www.jhp.com.au/jhpgto/suspension.htm


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Well if you like GM4life I can give you some specs on our rear coil springs 
Coils springs coils GTO--6---------BMW X3 2005 6
coils spring free height---10 inches---------------10 inches
coil spirng I.D.-----------5 1/2 inches-------------5 1/2 
coil spring load height----7 3/4
coil spring type----------two pigtail ends----------two pigtail ends
design load---------------------------------------?
Spring rate---------------------------------------?
wire diameter-----------.663----------------------------------?

The only thing missing is spring rate but I've heard they are around 200 and design load im assuming is the weight of the rear of the car that each spring will have on it. The load height was measured with the weight of the vehicle on the ground I simple measure how much the spring was compressed between the upper and lower spring pockets. Wire diameter was measured using a digital measuring think I dont remember the name. So these springs I have are simular to our GTO except the wire diameter is thicker. SInce im not going to be around and the springs are not going in for a while The make of these springs are BMW X3 2005 The paint marking mean different spring heights and spring rate. White which i have are the taller and look to have more spring rate other colors are pink, silver,brown, green. These springs brand new are expensive but they sell cheap on ebay. The only thing im not sure is that the X3 is the E83 class but is uses the E46 class suspension parts according to Wikipedia. Again not tension here. Im not mad at you or any one here. Im not going to get in trouble for trying something that might actually work. But I will say this and this is my opinion the reason why I think our coil springs are inadquate is because I think GM was not thinking about unspring weight. I am assuming the whole rear end setup in a GTO is atleast 300 pounds and with the weight of the vehicle and the rear end they sit right on the coils spring which get compressed in the spring pockets. On a car like lets say a Chevelle The rear coil spring sits about the rearend and the coil spring only hold the weight of the car not the 200 pound rearend under them. Our GTO coil springs hold the weight of the rear end and the weight of the car----Danfigg


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Please understand where we are comming from. I'm in the Air Force and work around and on equipment that is thousands and millions of dollars worth. Safty gets beat into our heads the whole time because someone can get hurt or killed. I'm now a Quality Assurance Inspector one of the most hated people on the flight line, not a wrench turner anymore. I don't know if you have read the sticky on top of the page, but it is a pretty good explination of why our suspension the way it is.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

My uncle is in the air national gaurd based out of stewart airport and he is head Mechanic at Fed Ex so I hear where your coming from. I spoke to him the other day and he pretty much said the same thing others have said here. The only real problem that I have with the springs I bought are that I have no specs on them. I dont know if BMW will give them out but I will do more research in the next few weeks maybe go on there forums and see what they have to say. I do know that the older springs were prone to breaking but that was the 90's coils springs after 2000 something they fixed the problem--------------danfigg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The spring rate on rear aftermarket springs such as Lovells is 400 progressive. Stock is 300. That's where you might have an issue. You should check your ride height after install. Do is either from the center of the hub to the fender or the bottom of the wheel rim to the fender and then give your wheel diameter. You somewhat need to match up your springs for where you're driving it (street, road course, drag strip). Too soft of springs and you'll sag and have excessive tire wear. Too hard of springs and it will give a hard ride and not keep good road contact on turns with uneven surfaces. . . and yes, I do my own work. I don't drop mine off at Billy-Bob Motors and pick it up later.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm getting lazy to work on my car, where is this Billy-Bob Motors?


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

GM4life said:


> I'm getting lazy to work on my car, where is this Billy-Bob Motors?


:agree:rofl::lol:


----------



## 1qtlow99 (Mar 19, 2011)

anyone have the specs on front springs?


----------

